# Win this Crested Gecko!!



## PuffDragon (Sep 29, 2008)

So I have a few extra Crested Gecko's (_R. ciliatus_) lying around and I wanted to raffle one of to you guys! Here is the gecko you will receive:







He/she comes from some very nice looking parents and should turn out to be a Lavender/green Fire morph.

The Contest: Reptile Creativity/Artwork

-Participants must enter only ONE of the following. It can be a piece of artwork, poetry, photography, graphic design, short story, or music (make sure you know/learn to host the material so we can view it).
-Choose only ONE topic to submit.
-Must be reptile related.
-Participants must have 25 or more posts to be eligible to win.
-Only ONE submission per member.
-Contest will run from 09/29/08 to 10/13/08 
-There after I will pick the top 5 entries and have a vote for the winner.
-Winner will pay shipping costs via UPS Over Night.

Tips: 

If you do not have a camera I suggest burrowing one or start writing!! Hehe. 

If you have trouble posting a picture refer to the picture tutorials in the general discussion section of the website.


----------

